# Does type 1 warrant an EHCP?



## Zingylemontart (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi all.

My son was diagnosed on Tuesday.  I will probably be here asking lots of questions, but as we have to have our secondary applications in by the end of October, my first one is this - does type 1 diabetes warrant an EHCP?  The school we want him to go to (even more so now!) has a proven zero tolerance on bullying, and excellent pastoral care, as well as fantastic teaching, but consequently it is massively sought after.  

His current primary were just starting to investigate him for social communication issues when he was diagnosed (literally Weds last week, school mentioned getting him investigated, following Tuesday I took him to GP with excessive drinking and peeing, sent straight to children's ward.  We were discharged last night) but obviously we have no idea if the SC issues would warrant an EHCP on their own. 

Would love to hear any experiences or advice.

Thanks
Angela


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello @Zingylemontart

Welcome to the forum and sorry to hear of your son's diagnosis.

There are several experienced parents here who will be able to share their own experiences. I am pretty sure that it is felt to be a good thing for the school to have some sort of plan in place for your son, and to make 'reasonable adjustments' to allow him to take a full and active part in school life (eg sports, school trips and residential camps).

In the meantime have you discovered the DUK 'make the grade' campaign
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/get_involved/campaigning/type-1-diabetes-make-the-grade
which might give you some pointers as to what support you are entitled to and should expect as a family.

There are also the JDRF 'school packs' https://www.t1resources.uk/resources/item/jdrf-school-packs/

and there are other sources of info and support reviewed and listed on T1resources which may also be helpful https://www.t1resources.uk/resources/all-resources/children-and-young-people-with-t1/

Hope this gives you some starting points!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Sep 28, 2019)

I wouldn’t expect an ECHP based on diabetes alone. Usually an SEN plan would be put in place with the school and once he moves up to high school there is often more expectation of him managing his own diabetes with the support of the school nurse/pastoral team rather than having a staff member do his injections etc for him. 

Your diabetes nurse will work with your current school to train the appropriate people and the dietician May liaise with the dinner staff if appropriate but there’s usually no more need for input other than that. If he has other needs then those should obviously still be assessed and the diabetes management looked at in terms of that. It can be helpful to get all of that in place before he moves up to high school but you may find you have to go through a lot of it again whichever school he moves to and whatever their reputation. 

A new diagnosis means a lot of information to take on board. Lean on your diabetes team to support you as much as you can.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi Angela

All children with type 1 should have a care plan. Usually, an EHCP will only be written if the child is deemed to have extra educational needs after an assessment by the local authority.

Now is a great time to chat with the school about your son’s needs. The school will be happy to arrange an appointment for you to have a meeting with someone. The SENCO is the best person to speak to.  

Is the primary school still investigating him for social issues? There is no reason for it not to continue now he’s been diagnosed.


----------

